# Busch Gardens Tampa: Is it worthwhile getting the meal plan?



## strandlover (Jul 28, 2011)

We will be travelling to Orlando in March and are skipping "The Mouse" and will be doing Busch Gardens and Grapefruit League Baseball instead.

I noticed that there is a Busch Gardens meal plan offered for $29.99.  With a family of four, including D15 and S12, it seems like a pretty good deal.

Does this include all beverages at concession stands or only in restaurants?  What kind of lineups can we expect from March 2 to March 10?

Would love to hear from you.  Thanks....


----------



## northovr (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes if you plan on eating two meals there.  We did it a couple of times ant Busch Gardens Williamsburg and ate at every Restaurant.

thanks 

Daniel Northover


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes, it is a good deal. Bought one a few years ago when I visited. 

If I recall correctly, you could not use the pass (bracelet) at every restaurant, although many places do accept the bracelet. Mine came with a beverage, don't remember if I paid extra for that. I do recall getting a discount with my Busch annual passport.  

-TJ


----------



## strandlover (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you very much to both of you for the responses.  I will definitely get the meal plan as we intend to stay there all day.

I just bought the tickets to Busch Gardens and paid $64.99 + tax + we get a free admission.  Sounds like great value!


----------



## LouiseG (Aug 7, 2011)

It is extra for drinks outside of your dining experience.  But they do have a deal on that also and if you're coming while it's still hot you might want to do it for the kids at least and make them share with you.


----------



## lisa1001 (Aug 12, 2011)

You can go through the restaurant line a get a drink only.  You just cannot get drinks at a kiosk.


----------

